# Franks 15.25 pounder today



## TIGGER

What a beautiful day to be on the water. The day started slow but picked up about 10 o'clock. After 4 fish it was approaching noon when this MONSTER hit. Frank was had just clipped the board and was lowering to the water when the fish hit. He said the fish felt heavy. I got the net ready and gave it a scoop. When I lifted the net I knew it was big. 












I thought maybe 13 .......... no maybe 14........... Frank got out the scale and it was over 15. When we got back to the ramp it weight 15.25 pounds and was 30" long! I can't believe how thick the fish was.

This couldn't have happened to nicer guy. Frank runs all the Spring and Fall Brawls and donates his time in so many ways. He is the first to show up when help is needed. He would let you reel every fish in but I am super glad I didn't reel this one. He tried to hand it to me. Not this time buddy!  

We are both nuts about the night bite fishing and have spent countless hours fishing the late nights in the Spring and Fall. We always thought the super hog would come one late Fall night. What a treat to catch this super fish at 12 noon on a March spring day. I can't express enough how happy I am for you Frank! 












Here are some pics of the landscape. Lake was perfect!


























Water clarity was not bad. I would say 10" to 15".













We ended up 11 for 11. We were back at the ramp at 2 pm. Heck I even got to reel some in.  This was a nice one we let go. It was a long solid 10 plus pounder.














We had some tankers!















This was a pic back in the parking lot. It drew a crowd. Nice to meet some other fellow OGFers. Man what a fish!!!!!!!!!!!













The report.........

Best leads were 65 to 70 back at 1.1 - 1.2 mph. Fish were only hitting going East. Anything that was pink and chartreuse. Fished East of F can. Did see some guys jigging in our area and catching some fish. Mostly after lunch time when the trolling bite slowed down. We worked a tight pod of fish all day. 


I heard there were some big bags caught for the LEWT today. We saw alot of boats running around. Everyone was great about working around each other. 

Have a great Easter everyone!

John


----------



## adp15

Very nice hope tomorrow will be that kind to us.


----------



## Panfisher1402

Now That Is A Hog!!!! Great Fish Great Report Great pics


----------



## Emma on point

Awesome fish !!!! Congratulations 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SELL-FISH

Fish of a lifetime. Congrats Frank. Good job on the net John.


----------



## idontknow316

Nice report! I'd say you had a good day! Nice job.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Great Fish, John and Frank. I heard of a few slobs that were caught today, but that's the biggest. GotOne got one for the wall, as well.


----------



## ShortHanded

Nice things to nice people...congrats on a real beauty!


----------



## Sasamafras

Great fish and great pics!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin

Awesome fish frank 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tommybouy

That is huge! Congratulations to you sir!


----------



## sylvan 17

Wow what a fish Tigger! You guys had a awesome day!:T


----------



## juicebox

great fish guys. congrats.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slatebar

Very nice fish,,, Congrats,,, Great taste in boats too, lol


----------



## jwfish

congrats on nice fish hope to make it up next week.


----------



## Just Ducky

Nice fish! That's a one in a lifetime catch. I talked to you guys in the parking lot this morning. My son and I were fishing right next to you all morning. We were in the duck boat with the Honda motor


----------



## MarknFish

Great catch and great report. Thanks for sharing, can't wait to get the boat up. Probably weekend after next for us, and were sure biting at the bit after seeing this monster.......


----------



## blueranger61

Just think the Ohio record is 16.19. You are probably one of less than 50 people in the USA that has caught a fish of that size. Congrats on the monster. We got 2 nd place in the LEWT today with a 13.48. Hope you got it mounted!


----------



## eyedreamn

What a toad!


----------



## da-animal

nice fish frank, john im glad all is good with you and you can fish now(fast recovery), you guys kicked butt, lol i needed that fish...


----------



## lskater

That's one fat 30 incher. Congrats!


----------



## MY BONNIE

Great fish Frank. I think I saw a spot on the wall for that one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaturd

Awesome fish!


----------



## All Eyes

Big Congratulations on a true world-class fish. Thanks for posting the story, pics and info!


----------



## eyesman_01

Awesome fish!!! Hey John, was it one of your creations which caught it? Hope the weather holds out til next weekend...


----------



## blue dolphin

Awesome guys just awesome Wtg. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggineyes

Congrats Frank, What a fish


----------



## Got One

Congrats Frank and John on a true monster and good bag on a tough day. That belly had to be unreal on a 30"er. Way to go!!!


----------



## fisher6476

Wow! Going out next Sunday to try the jig bite and now I have something to shoot at! You know what, maybe I should just forget about trying to top that one. If you could see me you would see that am bowing down to you. Spectacular catch. Congratulations.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glowgetter

awesome fish ! every year we come down to fish by the islands and would love to take a fish home like that for the wall. I am jealous !!!


----------



## sady dog

WOW fish of a lifetime...! GREAT JOB...:Banane10:


----------



## buck.eyehunter

Awesome fish guys! What a beast

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hook N Book

Very nicely done.


----------



## willysol

You didn't mention if you used spinner rigs or reef runners off boards. What's the preferred presentation in the early season.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Wow! What a fish, I'm surprised to see you holding that fish though. I'm sure that fish was the one in my dream! 

Congratulations!


----------



## rc51

Way to go frank. Congrats again... Now for a 13


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1970 Walleye

Awesome fish congrats! Was a nice day out there. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goolies

Great job guys. Helluva of fish Frank.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Amuzme2

Awesome Walleye! 
Thank you for sharing the pic's and the info!


----------



## Walleye Wells

Wow! Congrats. That's a heck of a fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phineous

Nice Fish Frank...not a bad way to start the season.


----------



## kisherfisher

Great fish Frank!


----------



## crittergitter

That's a toad of a walleye! Congratulations! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nicklesman

Wow that is a true toad congrats on a true fish of a lifetime.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ReelCranky

Awesome fish congrats! Thanks for sharing the picture


----------



## Great MLenko

That's a dandy!


----------



## jeepguyjames

What a TANK.....congrats......looking fwd to our trips up that way soon


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN'

nice pic nice fish congrats! i was racin minnows at muskie train!!dammit!


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters

Congrats on That one!!! That is a true trophy


----------



## gotithooked1

Thank You everyone for all of the kind words. It was truly a fish i will never forget. John and I spend countless hours on the water looking for the "BIG GIRL". All we have been fishing for over the years was a 13lber. because John has never seen one alive and in person. I guess we still have motivation to be out to all hours of the morning night biting because he still hasn't seen a 13 or 14lber...........We jumped right past those magical numbers and went right to a 15.
Remember everyone that the "SPRING FLING" is coming fast.

Thanks again. Frank


----------



## chaddy721

awesome hog. im thining about making the 2.5 hour trip to catch a 11lber plus. want a nice one for the wall..


----------



## fishdealer04

What an absolute monster! Congrats!!


----------



## mdwbassmaster

What a hog, I was tying down next to you in the parking lot on the way out in a Starcraft and we fished the same area as you guys. We ended up with the biggest at 13 lbs. and 31.5". What a lake to produce so many trophy fish. Congrats on your trophy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wanderin_eyes

Nice pig!!! Congrats WTG


----------



## toeknee

Nice catch!!! What a great day!


----------



## sherman51

that is one nice hog of a fish. 13 lb has been the lucky number on my boat. and my youngest son caught it. we had 5 that day that went over 30" but the 13 lb,er was just over 33". that hog you caught looks like she swallowed a full size football. but now is the time to catch a real hog, while they are full of eggs. once they drop those eggs they just dont weigh out as heavy. congrats on a reel trophy.
sherman


----------



## Fishin Musician

way to go Frank and Tigger! Both of ya are Class acts!


----------



## Dixie Chicken

Holy Gator!

Congrats Frank on that monster!! And to Tigger on a nice story and net job!

Dixie Chicken


----------



## BeerBatter

Walleyzilla, Awesome, Everyone is setting the bar pretty High. Don't have one on the wall yet and now don't know how big the dam thing needs to be. LOL way to go guys.


----------



## Hfish

Congratulations on that one! Thats what its all about. Good post and photos


----------



## minig

beatiful fish that was a good day very nice barrels of fun


----------



## tomb

Congrats again Frank!


----------



## Workdog

Yes, congrats on the monster fish! You guys certainly put your time in, and you earned it.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Nice work!
I'll hopefully be on the lake before the sows drop all of their eggs.


----------



## chatterbox

My hat is off to a catch of a life time. Thanks for sharing the great experience YOU All had. Can You top it ?????


----------



## Golden_Eye

Awesome fish buddy!!


----------



## BlueMax

Nice going Frank. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51

BeerBatter said:


> Walleyzilla, Awesome, Everyone is setting the bar pretty High. Don't have one on the wall yet and now don't know how big the dam thing needs to be. LOL way to go guys.


just go with whatever is a trophy to you. i have only mounted 1 eight pounder and it was because of the trouble i had getting her. she got off my stringer and i chased her down in 6 to 8 inches of water. so i had her mounted.

the first walleye i ever caught was 29 1/2" long and weighted 9 1/2 lbs. i caught her through the ice at our local lake. we did eat her but i have some good pictures of her. when we started fishing erie some of us said if we ever get a 10 lb,er she was going on the wall. now i,ve caught a few 10,s and i still havent put one on the wall. i figure for what it costs to mount a fish i can make an extra trip and try for a 12 lb,er. but now i really dont know if i would mount a 12. but theres no doubt that a 14 or 15 would go on my wall. but then again that would go a long way on another fishing trip,LOL. it just dont mean that much to me anymore. but i encourage anyone to mount there trophy. just set your standard at 10 lbs or 12 lbs or even 8 lbs. i know guys that fished there whole life and never got an 8 lb fish. dont base your trophy on what somebody elce caught.

when i caught my 1st fish i took it to the bait shop to have it weighed. there was this older man in there. he started joking me right off the bat. then he told me he had fished all over the country and canada and lake erie and had never been able to catch a walleye like that. and some punk kid comes in and catches one in his back door. then we all just laughed.
sherman


----------



## Datsmyboat

Nice fish, very jealous.


----------



## gotithooked1

2013 WALLEYE
SPRING FLING
EVENT TIMES
START: WEDNESDAY April 24, 2013 @ 12:01am
ENDS: MONDAY May 20, 2013 @ 8:00 am
MONETARY PRIZES DETERMINED BY NUMBER OF PARTICIPANTS 100% PAYBACK
SIGN UP MEETING
SATURDAY April 20, 2013 1pm to 4pm @Shines Bait & Tackle

Hope to see everyone at the sign up party. Deadline for ENTRY is April 22, 2013. Must be post marked by April 22, 2013. NO EXCEPTIONS


----------

